

Using Behavioral Economics, Psychology, and Neuroeconomics to Maximize Sales - Ciotti
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6563013-using-behavioral-economics-psychology-and-neuroeconomics-to-maximize-sales

======
adrianhoward
If folk found this interesting I'd recommend they get hold of a copy of "Neuro
Web Design: What Makes Them Click?" by Susan M. Weinschenk. It's not the most
academic of books and a quick read (about 150 pages or so) - but it gives a
bunch of high-level pointers to stuff that you can google around and dig into
if you like.

~~~
allsop8184
Yeah - I've read that. EXCELLENT book. You can get it here...
[http://www.amazon.com/Neuro-Web-Design-Makes-
Click/dp/032160...](http://www.amazon.com/Neuro-Web-Design-Makes-
Click/dp/0321603605) (No I didn't put an Amazon affiliate code at the end) ;)

~~~
James_Henry2
Why? You don't like making free money?

~~~
allsop8184
Who doesn't like free money? I just didn't want to come across like that was
the only reason I was posting the link.

------
James_Henry2
My favorite behavioral economist is Dan Ariely - his TED talk "Are we in
control of our decisions" is really valuable to entrepreneurs. Link here:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_of_our_own_decisions.html)

~~~
dmix
There's also a good book called Subliminal that discusses the neuroscience of
how our subconcious brain make decisions that we often believe we made
ourselves.

[http://www.amazon.com/Subliminal-Your-Unconscious-Rules-
Beha...](http://www.amazon.com/Subliminal-Your-Unconscious-Rules-
Behavior/dp/0307378217/)

------
plancien
Nice article ! One comment : on the "Selling Time Over Money" part, it seems
to me that some business manage to do the opposite. Take Ikea, for instance.
Typically you buy some furniture there, hoping to spend little money in
exchange of giving up your sunday afternoon precious time. If you take into
account the time spent assembling the furniture, with a reasonable hourly
rate, some furnitures there are not so cheap anymore.

The Ikea business implies that sometimes we prefer money over time.

~~~
allsop8184
That's a really good point, and I guess IKEA often uses their low prices in
their advertising. Wal-Mart does the same.

------
mbesto
I don't normally just make blanket comments for articles, but this article is
spot on. Can't add much more to the conversation, other then, READ THIS.

------
dschiptsov
These are so primitive and obvious manipulations, that most of target
customers already evolved (learned by experience) to ignore them.

~~~
freshhawk
Got a source on that? My experience _and_ the research disagree, these take
advantage of lower level cognitive biases that are prevalent (or maybe
universal) in human beings.

~~~
dschiptsov
Lots of people have even a habit of identifying such tricks. Others, like me,
have an automated tendency to map them to the list of cognitive biases from
Wikipedia - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases> \- the
thing that deserves to be printed and framed.

~~~
freshhawk
I certainly have that same tendency, and have fun playing the "name that bias"
game.

But we are both in a tiny minority and are still influenced by those biases
even when we recognize them. I would argue we would be less influenced when we
recognize them but that's conjecture on my part.

